# Stolen arab. Glos.



## Sugarplum Furry (18 December 2007)

Crime Ref: 128 18/12/07

Breed ARAB 
Gender Gelding 
Description / Comments Freeze mark D69N - Bay- Gelding - 15hh approx. He's quite distinctive with a white blaze, 4 white socks and a white patch on the underside of his belly. 
Colour Bay
and White 
Height 15 HH 
Age unkown 
Stolen from Taken from field Newent, Glos. 
Date of Theft 18-12-2007 
Region Stolen Horse Register
Tel: 0870 870 7107
E-Mail:
info@farmkey.co.uk


----------



## amandathepanda (18 December 2007)

That's horrible and very worrying as I'm not far away and have an arab that I'm very attached to!  Any more information about strange vehicles or anything else seen in the area prior to theft that I should look out for?


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (18 December 2007)

Even more worrying is the fact that he's freezemarked!

No other info as yet.


----------



## amandathepanda (18 December 2007)

I noticed that!  My arab isn't feezemarked yet as I haven't had her long.  Think perhaps it is something I might be asking for as a christmas pressie.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (18 December 2007)

Very good idea.

We (Horsewatch) have a pretty good idea that some stolen horses are being whisked off to Ireland PDQ. We're in the process of setting up contacts at the ferry port at Fishguard to check lorries and trailers as they go through.....and not before time....


----------



## appyjude (18 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I noticed that!  My arab isn't feezemarked yet as I haven't had her long.  Think perhaps it is something I might be asking for as a christmas pressie. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We are trying to arrange a freeze marking session either at my place (A46 towards Painswick) or at a mutually convenient location and get a load of participants - the more you do the cheaper it becomes.  I will let you know and publicise it when we get some details finalised.  

After our theft I have contacted the local constabulary about getting an organised horsewatch group set up over here too.....will keep all posted on that one too.

I will spread the word on the Arab though - not good when freezemarked animals start being taken too.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





My thoughts are with the owners.

Jude


----------



## nuffield (18 December 2007)

maybe hes rugged and they didnt notice the FM. Hopefully they'll just dump him in a safe place when they find the mark.


----------



## stormhorse (18 December 2007)

just seen this further info on another forum

the horse had a rug on, so thief may have only just realised it is FreezeMarked


so keep your eyes open as he may be abandoned once they realise that he is Freezemarked


----------



## Grey_Arab (19 December 2007)

Will keep an eye out as live in Glos, made me v.worried as I have an arab (in my sig) that I love to bits and he is freeze marked but is rugged...


----------



## Bounty (19 December 2007)

Shivers down my spine when I read that it was in Newent... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Have you any more info that you could PM me epsom, so I can circulate it around here.... I live on the outskirts of Newent.

The fact that you've distributed info so quickly is good, but it's strange to read it on here BEFORE being made aware of it by the locals!


----------



## Acolyte (19 December 2007)

Can you let me have any info you get M, and I will pass it round our yard too?  V (our YO) knows all the local YOs round our way so it is strange that I haven't heard about it - and really worrying it is local too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Will tell them at the farm when I go home today too

ETS - worse still, the marking/description match an Arab which I know, which belongs to a local endurance rider


----------



## Bounty (19 December 2007)

Of course I will...
Lets hope that he turns up safe and well once they discover his freezemark


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 December 2007)

http://horsewatch.proboards80.com/index....read=1198002057

Link to photo.


----------



## the watcher (19 December 2007)

Better still, let's have it here too!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (20 December 2007)

The story is: 
On the night of the 17th, early hours 18th December a green Landrover TD90 VRM R355 PVJ, with white painted wheels and a white painted roof was stolen from Croomshill, Linton, Herefordshire, half a mile down the road from there an Ivor Williams trailer was stolen, it is green at the top and silver below, the VRM on the trailer was K702 VKM, serial number 252994. A further half a mile down the road in Kilcot Gloucestershire a 12yr old bay arab gelding with a white blaze, 4 white socks and a white patch on his belly was stolen from a field. The horse named Shannon was wearing a rug and is freeze marked on his withers with D69N. Shannon also has funny front teeth as he used to floss on the wire fencing as a youngster.
If anyone has any information please call Gloucestershire Police on 0845 090 1234 and quote crime number 46693/07. 
&lt;&lt;D69N.jpg&gt;&gt; 
The owner is Lucy Watkins 
Luci.crowhurst@environment-agency.gov.uk


----------



## Law (20 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Very good idea.

We (Horsewatch) have a pretty good idea that some stolen horses are being whisked off to Ireland PDQ. We're in the process of setting up contacts at the ferry port at Fishguard to check lorries and trailers as they go through.....and not before time.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I travelled on the ferry from Fishguard to Rosslare Thursday and then back again Friday and I was appalled at how lax the checks were 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It's possibly very different for horse movement but for us humans they never once checked for any ID or anything. We got on the boat with no check at one end and got off the other end and drove straight off.  I did notice a number of horse lorrries- one that went across on the same ferry and came back on the same one with us. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sorry to hear this and hope you manage to trace your horse home.
I really hope something can be done to make the checks more stringent at the ports


----------



## Acolyte (20 December 2007)

Thanks very much for posting this extra info Epsom, it is just down the road from me so really worrying  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Fingers crossed that they find him OK


----------



## Rocky01 (20 December 2007)

A suggestion. If a horse is freezemarked, paint the freezemark number on the rug if the horse is rugged. Also even if a horse isn't freezemarked paint a distinctive mark on the rug.


----------



## jollyponies (23 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
A suggestion. If a horse is freezemarked, paint the freezemark number on the rug if the horse is rugged. Also even if a horse isn't freezemarked paint a distinctive mark on the rug. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

this is a really good idea.. i think that people could do this on there rugs even if the are not freezemarked making up a freezemark number, just to scare them off..

i hope you find your boy soon


----------



## cally6008 (11 October 2012)

Still no word about this gelding.
Freezemark D69N


----------



## lcharles (19 October 2012)

I am very local to Newent as well and haven't heard anything about this at all? Have you posted on gloucestershire horse riders too? 

The link to the photo won't work and I can't see it on here either - might just be me though?? 

Hoping you find him soon x


----------



## PeterNatt (19 October 2012)

This apears to be a very unusual theft as Arab horses are very rarely stolen.  I would strongly recommend that the owner contacts Endurance GB so that details including photos are circulated amongst Endurance riders 
Horse boxes or trailers seen travelling after midnight and untill 4.00 a.m. should be stopped and checked by the police.  
Ensure that the roof of horseboxes and trailers are postcoded  in very large lettering
Ensure that your rugs have your postcode and freezemark of your horses painted on them


----------



## dotty1 (20 October 2012)

This thread was started 5 years ago......or am I going bonkers????


----------



## cally6008 (20 October 2012)

not bonkers at all

shannon (horse's name) is still missing


----------

